# Sending him away.... to HUNTING SCHOOL!!



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, had a great talk with the trainer threefsh recommended on the board a few days ago. We think we are going to send Oso to HUNTING SCHOOL - well, for a 2 week evaluation now where he can get introduced to birds and hunting in general and then maybe again later in the year. 

Lots of mixed emotions about it, but feeling overall excitement. My husband and I are not hunters, but would consider getting into it or field trials if Oso enjoys it and shows potential. I wanted to get some input on if other owners have done this, think it's a good idea, etc. The trainer is Ken from Willowynd Ranch in CA.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oso - bred to hunt and hunt they will - at what level who cares? You have made the best choice for your pup - If you are not in a area where you can get and set birds - have no hunting - or training in working with pointers- a pro trainer is the only way to go - you do not have to shoot to enjoy what the pup was bred for - I as a gundog person wishes all V owners could see the poetry that a V gives us in the field - fluid motion - a desire to find the bird - checking back with you - steady to point - a great nose - will hunt all day - in the field you and your pup are connected like no other experience you will have with the pup! My favorite command to PIKE and his is - BIRDS in here HUNT em UP - and the show begins!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good plan. But you knew I'd say that. : Ken and Janet are very good trainers.

I know it is a LONG drive this weekend to Hastings Island to watch a Vizsla Field Trial, but it really is *THE best way * to get a feel for the whole world of Vizslas in the field and field trials. 

If you get into field trials it is nothing for us to drive to California City from the Bay Area to run a dog. I have driven to north of Portland, Bend, San Diego, Reno, California City, and many other places for a weekend field trial.

This one at Hastings Island is a walking field trial and you can walk behind the dogs, handlers and judges in the field if you wear a blaze orange vest. This is called the "gallery."

_Life is short for us and much shorter for your dog. You just have to go out and do it. What else could be more important? 8)_[/color]

Plus it is beautiful up here in Nothern California right now.

RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, RBD, I definitely wanted boosts of confidence. There's always a shot someone would say no way, too young, don't leave the dog with a stranger, etc. Differing opinions are more then welcome, as I am a novice. It sure is nice to get affirmation though. Posts like the one from R E McCraith just fill my heart and encourage me to do something that's scary (for me) and send Oso to hunting camp for his enjoyment and overall good. 

Sorry, Ken - My husband works this weekend and I don't think I'd want to do the 6 hour drive without him at this point. Maybe in the future we will be driving all over for trials, but we aren't quite there yet.

We actually have a recreation area about 45 minutes away called Prado Recreation area in Chino Hills. They sell birds and it's 500 acres for the dogs to enjoy. I've gone there a couple times with Oso and although Oso had a blast swimming/splashing in the ponds and rolling in some bird wings there is little direction for what we should do hunting wise. 

Hopefully we could have some fun here if we both get a little bit of direction. Thanks for your posts! Oso lays by my feet while I'm typing this and I can't help but think what a wonderful addition he is to our family.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It's really great for the dog to get trained by a pro without you around, but do try to become part of the training at some point. You'll be even more proud of your little guy, and yourself, when he's following your command.

We sent our girl to "school" while we went on vacation and were so pleased to see the results out on the trainers property.
We entered her into 3 junior trials, and had our trainer handle as I didn't want to screw it up on my dog... lol She got her FDJ with our trainer handling and us walking behind watching our girl at work. 

I want to be her handler for every thing we do from now on! 
So, my g/f and I go out for private training sessions. 

You'll love it no matter how far you take the training. It is absolutely amazing to see these dogs at work. They are machines!

Enjoy!!! 8)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I understand the mixed emotions but the benefits are worth it to Oso. He will be out doing what he was bred to do, and enjoying it. Take the time to paint a room that needs painting. Go on a mini vacation. Do all the things you put off doing while your pup was under foot.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Luv2laugh - Just thought I'd give you a 1 day update on Oso. He settled in nicely - ate both supper and breakfast just like all the other dogs. 

He played with Arya and Pressy for a couple hours yesterday and wore Arya out. She's usually the last one up at night and first up in the morning, but I had to wake her up after dinner for an evening break before bedtime. She recovered well, as evidenced by the trio doing zoomies around the dog yard this morning.

He did well in the field today. He was tentative at the start - new people and new surroundings. By the end of the session he had chased down two wing clip chuckar - dispatched one and carried it for at least 5 minutes. He was wanting to play catch me if you can, but figured out we just don't understand that game and brought it to us as we kept walking away. Then he was off looking for the bird again. All in all - a good starting day! He's napping now in the condominium you brought for him. 

Ken


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big thanks to all the trainers and hunters in here for the wonderful encouragement in getting more V's out doing what comes naturally. A big congrats to all those who have decided to explore this side of there pups instincts also. It's fantastic to see so many posts from members who have started to open their minds to hunting/trialling with there V's................... 

I think RBD has possibly been the most influential member in this regard, strongly backed up be REM and of course Ken from WillowwyndRanch. Keep it all up guys and girls!!

I just love reading all these hunting and trialling posts that are now popping up on this board.

My Journey is a little slower than you guys. I only work part time, so funds are tight and paying a trainer is just not fiscally possible. So I have to rely on getting together with Matt, my trainer, whenever he has spare time to spend with us. Having his mum recently diagnosed with cancer hasn't improved access to him, but, he has given me some drills to work on till we get together again. 

So please keep on posting up all the great information and hints and tips for me to suck up!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh Ken,

Thank you so much for the update! I actually saw the one in my email first (gasp). Oso turned into a completely wild happy crazy overwhelmed dog when we dropped him off (especially after 6 1/2 hours in the car). I am really happy to know that we are giving him the opportunity to explore his natural hunting instincts. We can't go on a hike without stalking behavior from him. To think that he actually got to run around with a bird in his mouth (haha) must have been life changing for him. 

I took a few shaky and horrible quality videos (as usual) when we dropped him off. It will be fun to do a before and after at least in concern to the birds. He looks a little scared when Janet first shows him one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U0vg1xIokU&list=UUBiWO3i_k7AKEpski0WZsuA&index=3&feature=plcp 

This forum, in so many ways, has supported us to be better V owners. Thank you to all the owners, trainers, experts who contribute their knowledge. My guess, Ozkar, is that once you acquire the needed training skills, your dogs will get more practice due to your part time work status.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

How is Mr. Oso doing at camp?? Updates please


----------

